# (thxgivin/xmas) kickdowns via flyin/spangin



## slimJack (Dec 30, 2013)

its that time a year for those big holiday kicks. any of u guys get anything remarkable on xmas day or eve or on thxgivin whilst flyin a sign or spangin?. shit i didnt but my roaddawg got a nice 100 kick on thxgivin!


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree (Dec 30, 2013)

For once I didn't get much on Christmas. Well below average.
I went out on Boxing Day and got a $20 from one lady and a bunch of food.

Went out today and did a busy drive thru for a couple hours and made about $70.
I find I tend to get the bigger drops just after Christmas-not before. Haven't got the big one yet this year but a year ago tomorrow I got a 'happy holidays' card with a crip $100 in it. This Ritchie looking couple waved me over to their SUV window and asked where I'm from. I told them and they handed me the card in an envelope. I asked what it was and the woman said you'll see. I thanked them and opened it. Wonder if its a ritual for them. Maybe ill go to the same spot at the same time tomorrow lol!


----------



## slimJack (Jan 6, 2014)

haha thats dope af...would like to run into that couple.. wonder if it really was a ritual.?..was it a frequented fly spot?


----------

